# 94 Altima Coolant temp sensor



## jmdavis815 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, alright I just got done replacing the intake gaskets for my Altima and ever since then my radiator cooling fans only come on if I turn on the AC or if I disconnect the coolant temp sensor. The ECU did throw me a temp sensor code so I went ahead and replaced it but there was no change. She has a cold start problem and and when the engine gets hot she idles rough and then dies eventually. I tested the cooland and it was only rated to 5 degrees F. Could that throw off the sensor? I'm not sure but any help would be great. Thanks


----------

